# Adirondack in Sapele - What finish



## Cordy (1 Dec 2017)

Made this Adirondack chair from off-cuts left over from recent book-case build
Sapele with seat slats in Euro-Oak
Chair will be outside under canvas cover when not in use
any ideas please for finish to show off the grain ?


----------



## sunnybob (1 Dec 2017)

BLUE


----------



## AndyT (1 Dec 2017)

I used Le Tonkinois on my oak Adirondack chair and am very pleased with it. Full details here

found-a-good-finish-for-outdoor-oak-t107328.html


----------



## Cordy (1 Dec 2017)

Andy, I like the idea of Le Tonkinois 

Has anyone tried to copy similar with their own formula ?

Already got Tung Oil and Varnish, I wonder what other 'secret' ingredients are in the mix ?


----------



## Cordy (1 Dec 2017)

Bob, no not Blue thanks
Already got Blue here, the other one is Sikkens -- both Redwood


----------



## thetyreman (1 Dec 2017)

something like epiphanes varnish? pure tung oil is a nice finish, I'd be tempted like you've suggested to have a go at mixing your own oil/varnish mix, and put some turps in there, what could possibly go wrong? bet it'll look good.


----------



## monkeybiter (2 Dec 2017)

Danish oil is an oil:varnish mix, variable by manufacturer.


----------



## ColeyS1 (2 Dec 2017)

Not sure what to recommend, but must say that's a pretty looking chair !

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cordy (2 Dec 2017)

Decided to go with 
SIKKENS CETOL HLS PLUS Mahogany
and
Sikkens Cetol Filter 7 Plus Translucent Woodstain Mahogany

as recommended by Roger M in his long term exhaustive tests


----------



## Cordy (27 May 2018)

Finally got round to treating the Addy
Used the Sikkens as mentioned above








Now awaiting transport - to be taken to Liverpool

Won't quite fit in the back of 5 door hatchback Ford Fiesta


----------



## sunnybob (28 May 2018)

Thats too posh to sit in.


----------



## John15 (28 May 2018)

Nice looking finish Cordy. The Adirondack design looks very comfortable to sit in.

John


----------



## Cordy (28 May 2018)

John
Yes very comfortable indeed  
SunnyBob has made to the same design; plus a lovely double Adirondack
John


----------



## thick_mike (28 May 2018)

Very nice, did you make it from plans?

Interested in making something similar.


----------



## Cordy (28 May 2018)

Mike
I followed this article
LINK
Took me a while to blow up the plans and print them out
Made MDF templates, so far I have made 7 chairs; given away 5 of them to friends

Recently I contacted Steve Shanesy who was kind enough to reply
John

edit
With my latest chairs I use Pocket hole joinery from behind and underneath; so no screw holes to fill in. Takes a little longer to make but much better imho


----------



## thick_mike (28 May 2018)

Many thanks for that.


----------



## Cordy (28 May 2018)

More on Adirondack chairs
HERE


----------



## sunnybob (28 May 2018)

Did somebody call?

Once I start something I have trouble stopping.
Seat, love seat, footstool, table.





Of course we all know blue is more comfortable than mahogany. =D> =D> (hammer) (hammer) :shock:


----------



## Cordy (28 May 2018)

Bob
That photo does not do justice to your handiwork (hammer) methinks you rushed that 

Post some more pics showing individual chairs --- please


----------



## sunnybob (28 May 2018)

Cordy, my photography skills are less than my woodworking. I am absolutely rubbish at taking good pics.
Yes, i did rush that one. When i saw your post i ran out and snapped it quick. They were fun making, thanks for the plans. I made templates of the chair, but have never been asked to make any for anyone else. i think 'er indoors colour scheme wrecked that idea. #-o #-o :shock: 
I carefully plugged every screw on the chair, but when it came to the love seat I didnt because I was waiting on a plug cutter.
Once the cutter came I couldnt be pineappled to take all the screws out and retro fit. The screws have a certain charm, all lined up and looking sparkly.
I'll try to take a couple closer of the love seat, you dont need any of the single chair.


----------



## sunnybob (29 May 2018)

I made two small tables from leftovers from my pergola build.
Not much by you professionals standards, but from a man who never even finished the stool in woodwork classes55 years ago, I'm quite pleased. :roll: :shock:
Look out ikea, I'm coming....












Very weird, I only posted two pics and its showing three. I cant even see it on the edit page, so ignore the double up.


----------



## Cordy (29 May 2018)

Very nice Bob, how did you treat them ?
Here is my matching table


----------



## sunnybob (29 May 2018)

I dont have the weather problems you get with rain and damp so I dont have to work so hard to protect stuff. these are just finished with my usual wipe on gloss poly, Two coats though! =D> 

They will be protected from the heavy rains we get a couple days a year, the rest of the time they are in the shade.

I like your table. Very solid. Makes me think of magazine racks with that side support.
But 2 problems we do have to contend with are very strong gale force winds regularly, so a table with a base smaller than its top is going to go over, and creepy crawlies up to and including snakes and lizards that like to hide in enclosed spaces, so that style with two large pieces of wood close together is a des. res. for loads of things that go bump in the night.


----------

